# Dual Clutch finger adjustment



## ugotit33 (May 26, 2008)

How do you adjust the fingers on the dual clutch fordson super major.
Thank you
Robert
PS
If anyone has a photo copy page or PDF of the procedure will you please email it to me. [email protected]
Thanks again


----------

